# 4 Dutch soldiers Injured in Uruzgan



## GAP (24 Jan 2007)

Taliban kill 4 Dutch soldiers in Uruzgan  
Wednesday January 24, 2007 (0035 PST)
Article Link

KABUL: Four NATO soldiers were killed in a clash between Taliban and NATO forces at a village near Tirinkot in Uruzgan province of Southern Afghanistan. 
Taliban Spokesman, Qari Yousaf told Radio Tehran by telephone that four NATO-led Dutch soldiers were killed when they clashed with the Taliban fighters at a village near Tirinkot in Uruzgan province. 

Qari Yousaf further claimed that five Afghan National Army, ANA's soldiers were either killed or wounded when they were attacked by their fighters in Bakwah district. 

He added that a NATO military tank was targeted in an overnight attack Sunday night at Shawandad in Kandahar province.
End


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jan 2007)

RIP  

I hope this makes the Dutch even more forceful and doesn't lead to a pullout which will encourage the Taliban.


----------



## chanman (24 Jan 2007)

Has this been verified? It doesn't seem to have come up in other news sources, and I notice that



> Taliban Spokesman, Qari Yousaf told Radio Tehran by telephone that four NATO-led Dutch soldiers were killed when they clashed with the Taliban fighters at a village near Tirinkot in Uruzgan province.


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2007)

PakTribune tends to be fairly accurate in area reporting....


----------



## charlesm (24 Jan 2007)

I would look at the source of this information. Taliban Call to tehran radio reported in a Pakistan online newspaper.


If it is true RIP to the Dutch Soldiers.


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2007)

In rereading the article, yeah, you're right....it's propaganda from the get go....oh well, they are getting better, but still don't get it .


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2007)

Afraid I fell for this one, too.  The closest I could find to this description of incident was the following:

*Dutch soldiers injured in Uruzgan*
Expatica.com (NLD), 19 Jan 07
Article Link

Five Dutch soldiers were injured in the Afghan province of Uruzgan on Friday afternoon.  The soldiers' heads were visible above the roof of their armoured vehicle when a car filled with explosives rammed their vehicle.  The soldiers were taken by helicopter to the hospital at Kamp Holland near Tarin Kowt.  Four of the wounded troops will be flown home to the Netherlands this weekend.  Two soldiers suffered serious facial injuries.  The families of all victims have been informed.  A gunbattle erupted after the explosion. The Dutch troops were given support from an Apache helicopter.  The attack took place in Baluchi-pas.


*Dutch resume Afghan patrols after bomb attack*
Expatica.com (NLD), 22 Jan 07
Article Link

Dutch troops in the Afghan province of Uruzgan resumed patrols without helmets over the weekend despite Friday's suicide bomb attack that left five soldiers injured.  The Defence Ministry also denied reports that troops had become alarmed by the fact they are not wearing helmets while on patrol, newspaper 'De Volkskrant reported' on Monday.  The ministry said it would maintain its policy, dubbed the Dutch Approach, which aims to avoid any display of aggression to win the confidence of the Afghan population.  The five Dutch soldiers injured last week had their un-helmeted heads outside the roof of their armoured vehicle when the attack occurred.  Defence Minister Henk Kamp confirmed on Saturday that a suicide bomber had driven a vehicle packed with explosives into the Dutch military vehicle.  It had earlier been unclear whether a roadside bomb or suicide bomber had carried out the attack.  The injured troops are still being treated in Afghan hospitals. Some of them are expected back in the Netherlands at the start of this week.  Both Minister Kamp and Prime Minister Jan Peter Balkenende have been in contact with the Dutch military commander in Uruzgan.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jan 2007)

Man I am glad to be wrong!! Hope the injured soldier recovers fully.


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2007)

good to hear that they "made it out alive"

a little bit of stitching, sticky tape and some bandages and they'll be as good as new
give em a weekend off in Amsterdam & they should be good to go.

Well done!


----------



## chanman (24 Jan 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> In rereading the article, yeah, you're right....it's propaganda from the get go....oh well, they are getting better, but still don't get it .



I thought it seemed suspicious that none of the major news services had picked it up.  It would have been big news for Europe at the very least.

Hope the wounded have a speedy recovery.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (24 Jan 2007)

Perhaps we change the title?  Hate to give the TB free IO.

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2007)

Red_Five said:
			
		

> Perhaps we change the title?  Hate to give the TB free IO.
> 
> Cheers



DONE.


----------

